# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Подскажите пожалуйста

## xxstas

Где находится в 1с предприятии 8,функция чтобы поставить дополнительную  скидку,не как не могу найти в 7 была а в 8 найти не могу.Может такой функции вообще нетуИИПодскажите пожалуйста...

----------


## xxstas

А знает кто нибудь как выводить Аналитическую торговую шахматку(отчеты)?

----------


## DMLangepas

какую ещё дополнительную скидку, вы о чем вообще? подробней можно

В Отчетах - ОСВ

----------


## Solutions

В бухгалтерии 2.0 самое простое завести несколько цен - оптовая, розничная, розничная - 10%, по карте и т.д. Для установки цен номенклатуры используйте документ Установка цен номенклатуры, его можно сформировать на основании поступления. А у меня есть обработка, где по поступлению автоматом проставляются цены и формируется несколько документов.

----------


## DMLangepas

ну а в чем именно вопрос?
устанавливайте цены, в момент когда поступление номенклатуры.
но не факт что оно будет простовляться автоматически при реализации

----------


## Solutions

Тип цен выбираете - программа сама предложит перезаполнить цены - в том числе что будет не установлено, сбросится. Там же и НДС и валюты

----------


## Petroff

Главбух от лица сторонней фирмы внедряет нам же 1с8.ЗУП. Из ОтиЗа/кадров мне дали 4 формы печатных. Главбух просит предоставить их в ворде. Перевёл их в doc, в общем виде, но просит все четко сделать и точно. Неужели прямо в ворде они и будут применяться? В 1с ведь Access-*формы*, как мне кажется. Или хочет отд-но распечатывать бланки, и поверх них печатать нужные данные (Извещ. об изм. данных работника, Справка о несданных ТМЦ) ?

----------


## DMLangepas

В 1с-ке не только Акес формы.
Если купите, то пишите в 1С-ку о смене владельцев у Программного продукта рег.номера такого....
Только я не понял сути вопроса.

----------


## Petroff

Не, смены владельца нет. А вопрос был в том, что делать с формами/бланками в ворде - стоит ли их тщательно "вылизывать" (ибо после FineReader-а там форматирование, шрифты и пр. кособокие) ?

----------


## zay

> Неужели прямо в ворде они и будут применяться?


Да. 1С работает с СОМ-объектами. Все форматирование, которое установленно в шаблоне - сохраняется в заполненой печатной форме.

----------


## Инночка-киска

В накладной кнопка изменить, изменить цену на %, если меньше цена то знак "-" не видно.

----------


## azhidok

Поначалу тоже задавался такими мелочами..Похожих вопросов было много))))))))))):p

---------- Post added at 19:30 ---------- Previous post was at 19:25 ----------

Чтобы самому сильно не морочиться по таким вопросам, лучше сопровождаться. Я тоже недавно заказал сопровождения в www.eviset.ru. Пробовал и в других, но там как-то не покатило. Посмотрим что эти покажут....[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post added at 19:31 ---------- Previous post was at 19:30 ----------

---------- Post added at 19:34 ---------- Previous post was at 19:31 ----------

Ради интереса попробовал изменить цену на меньше, но что-то никак......

----------

